
LED circuits, theory, applications and tips - segfaultbuserr
http://lednique.com/
======
kken
This looks a bit like SEO spam. All of the articles barely have any content
and are only accessible via key words.

~~~
greenyoda
> and are only accessible via key words

There's a list of all the articles at the right side of the page.

------
Phenomenit
I am interested but know nothing, where should I start?

~~~
DanBC
Start with single LEDs and understanding the voltage across them, and that you
need a current limiting resistor and how to work out those values.

[http://lednique.com/electrical-theory-basics/power-
calculati...](http://lednique.com/electrical-theory-basics/power-
calculations/)

[http://lednique.com/electrical-theory-basics/ohms-law-and-
re...](http://lednique.com/electrical-theory-basics/ohms-law-and-resistor-
calculation/)

Buy a breadboard[1] and some components and build some flasher circuits. This
555 circuit is a nice first circuit. [http://www.555-timer-
circuits.com/flashing-led.html](http://www.555-timer-circuits.com/flashing-
led.html)

Change the resistors R1 and R2 to different values (or use potentiometers) to
see how they affect the flashing - you should see one changes the on time and
the other changes the off time (the mark:space ratio). You need to see this
because it helps understand "multiplexing" \-- you strobe the LEDs because it
saves power.

Then look at 7 segment displays. I'm not sure this page is particularly clear
for beginners: [http://lednique.com/display-technology/7-segment-display-
bas...](http://lednique.com/display-technology/7-segment-display-basics/)

This page walks you through using the 4511 to create a Binary Coded Decimal to
7 segment display: [http://www.learningaboutelectronics.com/Articles/4511-BCD-
to...](http://www.learningaboutelectronics.com/Articles/4511-BCD-to-7-segment-
display-decoder-circuit.php)

If you're the kind of person who can learn from books _The Art of Electronics_
and the _Student Manual_ are great. I haven't read the new editions. The
editions I have are good but have some stuff that's out of date.

For Youtube Kris Cochrane talks about hobbyist level (cheap) tools and kits:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh8JiW2G9yR2v7TwUm04m_g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh8JiW2G9yR2v7TwUm04m_g)

And Big Clive does teardowns showing that sometimes the cheap tools can be
scary for some uses:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom)

[1] This is what I mean by "breadboard":
[https://uk.farnell.com/multicomp/mcbb400/breadboard-
solderle...](https://uk.farnell.com/multicomp/mcbb400/breadboard-
solderless-300v-abs/dp/2395961?MER=bn_browse_1TP_MostPopular_3)

~~~
tootie
Do you have some good tutorials on pro setups? I've got clients asking for
pretty complicated lighting setups and we typically have to hire an AV partner
who do a great job, but it's like a whole second system next to ours instead
of being tightly integrated. These hobbyist setups are nifty, but I've got
clients willing pay for quality. We're slowing muddling our way through DMX
and PWM.

~~~
DanBC
I don't, sorry.

I'm sure someone else on HN will know people who can do complex lighting
setups with things like DMX and PWM, especially if there's reasonable money
involved.

